# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  DIY Display cage

## deftones2015

I am starting to draw up some plans to build a display cage for my snakes and beardie. I am wondering what I could use for the back. I will be keeping a few snakes that require high humidity so I'd like to find something that I can use for the back besides melamine. Something that is cheaper and will be alright with high moisture.

Another question is, should I build the display cages individually or just make them into one large display cage with individual cages? I'm thinking about one unit rather than multiple but I'm starting to think multiple will be easier especially using all melamine. 

Also, if I go with multiple units, will they be alright stacked one on top of another, say 4 high?

----------


## grits

Heres the one i built. I used the prefinished plywood from my cabinet material supplier

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-29-2014),Cboze1 (06-09-2019),deftones2015 (03-20-2011)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/4x2.shtml

http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/3x2.shtml

http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/dcage01.shtml

----------

deftones2015 (03-20-2011)

----------


## deftones2015

Thanks, those sites helped a lot. Now my question is with heating. Can I use a radiant heating panel with pythons? Or should I use some heat tape and maybe use a piece of glass or tile siliconed to the bottom?

----------


## LizardPants

> Heres the one i built. I used the prefinished plywood from my cabinet material supplier


That looks pretty good!

----------

_grits_ (03-20-2011)

----------


## Bp_Lee_2011

Wow thats really cool I want to make something like that out of a bookshelf. Did you use tap lights?

----------


## grits

> Wow thats really cool I want to make something like that out of a bookshelf. Did you use tap lights?


The lights have a tap sensor that controls all of them at once, i got them from Lowes.

----------


## perwusky

> Heres the one i built. I used the prefinished plywood from my cabinet material supplier


hey can u make another one?

----------


## grits

> hey can u make another one?[/COLOR]


I make them all the time, here's my website. 
Www.acadianexotics.com

----------

Zephyr (09-29-2014)

----------


## 24benrivera4

hey love your build. i was looking at different enclosures and was wondering whats your blue print for yours

----------

